# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  SD Card Write Protected?

## Bearsy

I bought a SanDisk 2.0gB MicroSD card for my cell phone's music player. I can put music and documents on it and t works great... up until yesterday, when I put it into the adapter and put it into my Digital Camera, and when I go to take a picture it says SD Card is Write Protected...

I really need this camera in two days and I don't want to have to go out and buy a new one.

How do I un-write protect it?

----------


## Ynot

there should be a slider on the SD adapter
top = unlocked
bottom = locked

----------


## Sornaensis

What kind of idiot sells a storage device that doesn't let you store things in it!

----------


## Adam

Yeah there should be a little tab on the side of it that slides up and down to write protect it  :smiley:

----------


## Bearsy

There's no switch/tab  :Sad:

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

I'm pretty sure there should be one. Maybe you're not looking hard enough.

How about trying to format it?

----------


## Bearsy

I'm going off memory right now... I'm at me dad's the card's at home.

I'll check in the morrow.

----------


## Bearsy

I just checked... there was a switch. Thanks y'all.

----------

